# المينا البالي - الزرزور - Starling



## aymonded (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*الزرزور – Starling
* 
وهو  من الطيور التي يتراوح حجمها من الصغيرة إلى متوسطة الحجم . وهو يوجد فقط في أوروبا  وآسيا وأفريقيا، كما في بعض مناطق الشرق الأقصى وأستراليا، ولكن عدة  أنواع أوروبية وآسيوية أدخلت لأمريكا الشمالية وأستراليا ونيوزيلندا.
​ 

















الزرازير  متوسطة الحجم قوية القدمين. تستطيع الهروب بشكل قوي ومباشر، كما أنها  اجتماعية جداً. وتفضل عادةً التواجد في المناطق المفتوحة، وطعامها العادي الحشرات وتفضل عادة الفاكهة. 
​ 






وهناك  عدة أنواع منها تفضل أن تعيش بالقرب من المناطق المأهولة بالسكان. كما  أنها تستطيع البحث عن أنواع عديدة من الأغذية تحت غطاء نباتي كثيف؛ وهذا  السلوك يطلق عليه "عملية البحث الحر".




​
للزرزور ريش عادة قاتم اللون مع لمعان معدني. ومعظم عششها في الثقوب، وتضع بيض أزرق أو أبيض اللون.




​
معظم  الأنواع الآسيوية هي الأنواع الأكبر منها وتسمى mynas أما الإفريقية منها  تعرف بالزرازير اللامعة  glossy starlings بسبب امتلاكها لريش قزحي الألوان.​ 





أقصر  الزرازير جسديا هو الأقدم منها، يبلغ طوله 15 سم، أما أخفها وزنا هو بوزن  34 جرام. أكبر الزرازير يمكن أن يتجاوز 30 سم ويزن أكثر من 225 جرام.





الزرزور الأبيض (الزرزور بالي) (المينا الأبيض - بيل)
الاسم بالانجليزية :- Bali Starling
الاسم العلمي:- Leucopsar rothschildi
منشـأ  هذا الطائر هي في جزيزه بالي في اندونيسيا، وقد تم اكتشاف هذه الطيـــور عام  1910 م



​*وصـــف الطائر:* طول هذا الطائر 25 سم. ووزنها من 85_90 غرام.  لونها ابيض بالكامل تقريباً. والجلد حول العين لونه أزرق. مع وجود ريش  ناعم طويل متدلي علي رأس هذا الطائر، ومنقاره مائل للون الأصفر.  ولون ساقيه رمادي مائل للون الأزرق




​
ومن الصعوبة التامة التفريق ما بين الذكر والانثي من حيث شكلهم، ويسكن هذا الطائر في الغابات الموسميه، في غابات  السافانا والسنط، تتغذي هذه الطيور خصوصاً البالغين منها علي النمل والنمل  الأبيض، والديدان. وتتغذي أيضاً علي الفواكه والبذور. ويمتد موسم التزاوج  لهذه الطيور من اكتوبر _نوفمبر، وتقوم ببناء أعشاشها في ثقوب نقار  الخشب، في جذوع الأشجار.
والذكو ر في وقت التزاوج تُصبح عدوانيه  جداً
وتضع الأُنثي من 2_4 بيضات، لون بيضها أزرق مخضر. 





​
وتضعه في عش مكون من الأغصان  الصغيره والأعشاب تجويف شجره. ويقوم كلا الوالدين بحضانه  البيض لمده تمتد من 13_16 يوماً. وعندما يتم الفقس يقوم كلا الوالدين  بالاهتمام بالفراخ لمده تمتد ل 15_25 يوما وذلك حتي يخرجوا من العش ويستمر  الوالدين بمتابعه الفراخ لعده أسابيع حتي يعتمدو علي أنفسهم اعتماداً كُليا..




​
هذا  الطائر وصل لحافه الانقراض وما زال لوقتنا هذا مهدد بالانقراض نظراً  للصيد الجائر لهذا الطير والغير قانوني، نظراً لارتفاع أسعار هذه  الطيور في السوق السوداء نتيجه لندرتها..
وقد أدى تدميــر مواطئلها من  قبل السكان المحليين لنقص كبير في هذه الطيور. وبموجب القانون الأندونيسي الصادر في عام 1970 لحمايه هذا الطائر، أُصدرت التشريعات التي  تحرم وتمنع صيده، وقد تعاونت حكومه اندونيسيا وحدائق الحيوان في أمريكا  وبريطانيا في محاوله لانقاذ هذا النوع من الانقراض، وقد تم وضع حراس  مسلحين لحمايه هذه الطيور داخل الحدائق، وقد اخذت بعض الأزواج من هذه  الطيور وتم وضعها بالأسر حتي ينتجو منها اكثر ويحافظو عليها ومن ثم يقومون  باطلاقها في البريه مرة أخرى، وفي عام 1994 كان عدد الطيور 40 طائر فقط، وفي عام  2009 فان عدد الاجمالي للطيور التي تم اطلاقها في البريه وصل ل 62 طائر  فقط، وما زال للأسف مهدد بالانقراض رغم الجهود المضنية التي تُبذل في الحفاظ على هذا النوع.  ​
[YOUTUBE]sKIsF0LBIm4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
زرزور على الصبح بس شكله يجنن و مسخره هههههه


----------



## aymonded (9 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> زرزور على الصبح بس شكله يجنن و مسخره هههههه




ههههههههههههههه انا قلت أزرزر الصبح بقى هههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*يا خلاثى على العسل يا ناااااااس 
سكر شكله فظيع بجد يجنن 
بس اسمه مسخرة الصراحة 
وخصوصا جمعهم زرازير هههههه 
ميرسى استاذنا على الزرازير الجميلة 
*​


----------



## aymonded (9 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا خلاثى على العسل يا ناااااااس
> سكر شكله فظيع بجد يجنن
> بس اسمه مسخرة الصراحة
> وخصوصا جمعهم زرازير هههههه
> ...




هههههههههههههههه كل زرزور وزرزور مزرزر عن التاني بصراحة
عرفتي لما واحد يقول انا متزرزر على الآخر يقصد ايه
علشان في موسوم التزواج العصافير دية بتبقى عنيفة جداً
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههه كل زرزور وزرزور مزرزر عن التاني بصراحة
> عرفتي لما واحد يقول انا متزرزر على الآخر يقصد ايه
> علشان في موسوم التزواج العصافير دية بتبقى عنيفة جداً
> ​


*هههههههههههههههه 
ايون زرزر زرزورنا 
اها علشان كدا احنا بنتزرزر
 ههههههه معلومة جديدة اول مرة اعرفها 
*​


----------



## aymonded (9 ديسمبر 2013)

شوفتي بقى ان أصول الكلمة كانت معصفرة ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> شوفتي بقى ان أصول الكلمة كانت معصفرة ههههههههههههه
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههه 
طب بالنسبة لليمون المعصفر 
متعرفش ايه سبب تسميته بالاسم ده *​


----------



## aymonded (9 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه علشان فيه عصفر 




​


----------



## اليعازر (9 ديسمبر 2013)

صباح العصافير..ههههه
زرزور عندنا بالعامية كلمة تطلق على كل ما هو حجمه صغير
فنقول،،متل الزرزور،،..وصدقا ﻻ اعرف معناها باللهجة المصرية.
على كل حال مجهود طيب تشكر عليه استاذ ايمن.
ربنا يباركك.
.


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههه اموت و اعرف بتجيب المعلومات ديه منين

شكله جميل اوي .. و لون بيضه علي الموضة ^_^

بس اسمه بايخ ,, زرزور

شكراً استاذ ايمن للمعلومات و الصور الي اول مرة اشوفهم​


----------



## aymonded (9 ديسمبر 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> صباح العصافير..ههههه
> زرزور عندنا بالعامية كلمة تطلق على كل ما هو حجمه صغير
> فنقول،،متل الزرزور،،..وصدقا ﻻ اعرف معناها باللهجة المصرية.
> على كل حال مجهود طيب تشكر عليه استاذ ايمن.
> ...



ربنا يخليك لينا يا رب
وفعلاً لأن حجم الطائر صغير اطلق على كل حاجة صغيورة كلمة زرزور
النعمة تكن معك أخي العزيز، كن معافي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههه علشان فيه عصفر
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*وهو ده عصفور 
ولا واحدة كانت بتحب واحد 
ومسكت وردة وفضلت تقول بيحبنى مبيحبنيش 
بيحبنى مبيحبنيش ههههههههههه 
دى فرمت الوردة 
*​


----------



## aymonded (9 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ههههه اموت و اعرف بتجيب المعلومات ديه منين
> 
> شكله جميل اوي .. و لون بيضه علي الموضة ^_^
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههه 
باجيبهم من جيب الحاوي ههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك يا جميل ويفرح قلبك دايماً يا رب، كن معافي
​


----------



## aymonded (9 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وهو ده عصفور
> ولا واحدة كانت بتحب واحد
> ومسكت وردة وفضلت تقول بيحبنى مبيحبنيش
> بيحبنى مبيحبنيش ههههههههههه
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههههه لأ ده عصفر فعلاً
*















​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه لأ ده عصفر فعلاً
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ايه يا استاذنا ده على الصبح كدا جوعتنى 
شوية ليمون يفتحوا النفس 
يا سلام لو طبق بصارة
والقولون يضرب 
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2013)

اده هو دا بيض الزرزور





والنبي انا افتكرته بنبوني من بتاع الافراح دا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




معلومات رائعه وكديده كالعاده استاذي
تسلم ايديك : )​


----------



## aymonded (9 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه يا استاذنا ده على الصبح كدا جوعتنى
> شوية ليمون يفتحوا النفس
> يا سلام لو طبق بصارة
> والقولون يضرب
> ...



ايه الناس اللي جاعت على الصبح دية
طب خلاص استني بقى طريقة ارز معمر حلو جديدة هاضعها الآن في قسم المطبخ
​


----------



## aymonded (9 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اده هو دا بيض الزرزور
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه يظهر ملبس الفرح متاخد من لون بيض الزرزور
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ايه الناس اللي جاعت على الصبح دية
> طب خلاص استني بقى طريقة ارز معمر حلو جديدة هاضعها الآن في قسم المطبخ
> ​


* ايون انا جعانة اصلا *
*واحدة متعشية برتقانايتين لازم اجوع ههههههههه *
*طب انا مستنية بس اوعى وانت بتنزلوا يشيط منك *​


----------



## aymonded (9 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> * ايون انا جعانة اصلا *
> *واحدة متعشية برتقانايتين لازم اجوع ههههههههه *
> *طب انا مستنية بس اوعى وانت بتنزلوا يشيط منك *​



خلاص الأكلة خلصت أضغطي على اللنك للوصول

* أرز معمر حلو بطريقة جديدة أيموندية*​


----------



## AdmanTios (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*معلومات قيمة و جديدة بالفعل
سلمت يمينك أستاذنا الغالي
و مجهود رائع يستحق التقييم

مودتي و إحترامي لشخصك العزيز الغالي
*


----------



## aymonded (9 ديسمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *معلومات قيمة و جديدة بالفعل
> سلمت يمينك أستاذنا الغالي
> و مجهود رائع يستحق التقييم
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليك يا جميل ويبارك فيك 
ويسعدك ويفرح قلبك دايماً يا رب آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

شكله جميله اوى 
وبيضه ما اعتقدتش فى بيض اى طائر بيبقى
 ملون وصغير كده شكله جميل بصراحه 
ومعلومات قيمه وجديده جدا طبعا كعادتك استاذى 
ربنا يباركك استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (9 ديسمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> شكله جميله اوى
> وبيضه ما اعتقدتش فى بيض اى طائر بيبقى
> ملون وصغير كده شكله جميل بصراحه
> ومعلومات قيمه وجديده جدا طبعا كعادتك استاذى
> ربنا يباركك استاذ ايمن



ربنا يخليكي، وبيض هذا الطائر تحسيه انه بيض شم النسيم هههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*أخيرا شفت الزرزور
بس اية علاقته لما نقول لواحد بطل تتزرزر ؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (9 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أخيرا شفت الزرزور
> بس اية علاقته لما نقول لواحد بطل تتزرزر ؟
> *​



علشان الزرزور من الطيور المتقلبة المزاج
وفي موسم التزاوج بيبقى عصبي جداً وشرس للغاية
​


----------



## soul & life (9 ديسمبر 2013)

الزرزور شكله يجنن بصراحة تسلم ايدك يا استاذ ايمن سبحان الله اشكال رائعة 
بس كمان طبق الليمون المخلل بالعصفر ده ملوووش حل ريقى جرى من الصورةههههه


----------



## aymonded (9 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> الزرزور شكله يجنن بصراحة تسلم ايدك يا استاذ ايمن سبحان الله اشكال رائعة
> بس كمان طبق الليمون المخلل بالعصفر ده ملوووش حل ريقى جرى من الصورةههههه




ههههههههههههههههه يعني سبتي الزرزور ومسكتي في الليمون المعصفر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## soul & life (9 ديسمبر 2013)

بصراحة الطبق مغررررى جدا انا اعجبت بالزرزور منكرش لكن لما عينى جات على طبق الليمون بالعصفر تخيلت جنبه طبق فول وفلافل وعيش سخن يميميم
ال عاوزة اعمل رجيم ال هههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 ديسمبر 2013)

معلومات قيمة جدا
نحن نطلق على العصافير اسم زرزور
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2013)

شكله بديع
شكرا للمعلومات والصور القيمه
الرب يبارككم


----------



## tamav maria (9 ديسمبر 2013)

الطائر ده فعلا في منه كتير ومحبوب جدا من الاطفال قبل الكبار 
طب انا ابن اختي اسمه starling يعني معني كده ابن اختي اسمه زرزور هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## aymonded (9 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكم يا إخوتي وفعلاً هو طائر جميل حقيقي
​


----------



## aymonded (9 ديسمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> الطائر ده فعلا في منه كتير ومحبوب جدا من الاطفال قبل الكبار
> طب انا ابن اختي اسمه starling يعني معني كده ابن اختي اسمه زرزور هههههههههههههههه​




ايوة ابن اختك كده بقى زرزور رسمي 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (9 ديسمبر 2013)

روعه اخي الحبيب 
استمتعت جدا بالمعلومات والصور 
عندنا الزرازير اكبر شويه وبدون الوان 
وياسلام على طعمها مشويه على الفحم 
عندنا بيشوي الزرزور حتى لو كان زي الحنتور


----------



## aymonded (9 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> روعه اخي الحبيب
> استمتعت جدا بالمعلومات والصور
> عندنا الزرازير اكبر شويه وبدون الوان
> وياسلام على طعمها مشويه على الفحم
> عندنا بيشوي الزرزور حتى لو كان زي الحنتور



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا اقول هي بتنقرض ليه، أتاريكم نازلين فيها شوي
ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## grges monir (9 ديسمبر 2013)

حلو الحاج العصفور دة هههه


----------



## mary naeem (9 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2013)

معلومات جديده 
وطائر جميل واسمه غريب 
لسه عندك الاسماء الغريبه دى يا ايمن
 اكيد همشى حد وراك واعرف بتجبهم منين هههههههههه
ده كفايه اسمه جى من الزرزه 
شكرااااااااااا يا جامد ​


----------



## aymonded (9 ديسمبر 2013)

اهو بقى باجبهم من جيب الحاوي ولسه هاجيب مفاجآت تاني
بس ربنا يسهل والاقي الوقت... كونوا معافين
​


----------



## روزا فكري (10 ديسمبر 2013)

تصدق يااستاذ ايمن انا طول عمري فاكره ان زرزور
ده هو العصفور بس الناس بتدلعه
ماكنتش اعرف انه شخصيه مستقله ههههههه
شكرا استاذي بجد معلومات مفيده وجديده​


----------



## aymonded (10 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> تصدق يااستاذ ايمن انا طول عمري فاكره ان زرزور
> ده هو العصفور بس الناس بتدلعه
> ماكنتش اعرف انه شخصيه مستقله ههههههه
> شكرا استاذي بجد معلومات مفيده وجديده​



ههههههههههههههههههه هو عصفور له شخصية مميزة منفردة
ههههههههههههههههه 
​


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*احلى العصافير الزوزير 
اللى عندنا فى مصر
اللى شكلة رمادى فى اسود
الصغنون اووووووووى دا
بحب اصطادة بالنبلة 
واربطة من رجلو فتلة 
خيطة عشان كل ما يطير اشد
يرجعلى تانى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## aymonded (10 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *احلى العصافير الزوزير
> اللى عندنا فى مصر
> اللى شكلة رمادى فى اسود
> الصغنون اووووووووى دا
> ...



يا مفتري بتعذب العصفور الغلبان
ده زرزور مزرزر، وبعدين أنت لو عصفور ترضى أن حد يعمل فيك كده 
خليك رحيم على طيور ربنا ........
أرحم من في السماء يطير وبلاش شقاوة هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> يا مفتري بتعذب العصفور الغلبان
> ده زرزور مزرزر، وبعدين أنت لو عصفور ترضى أن حد يعمل فيك كده
> خليك رحيم على طيور ربنا ........
> أرحم من في السماء يطير وبلاش شقاوة هههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*هههههههههههههههه هنعمل اية بقى كانت طفولة متشرد
واحنا اصغيرين امووور عجيبة قومنا بيها
حتى من الدبور او زغلول كما يقال عنة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## aymonded (10 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه كمان الدنبور عملت فيه اكده
سامحك الله يا ربيعة ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه كمان الدنبور عملت فيه اكده
> سامحك الله يا ربيعة ههههههههههههههه
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه ايوة بس كنت برابط
الفتلة بتاعت الخياطة فى رقبة الدبور او كما يقال
الزغلول ههههههههههههههههه
وكل ما يطير اشدو يرجعلى
تانى هههههههههههههههههه نفس القصة 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وقصة النحل اللى بيقرص
ولا النمل اللى بمسكة فى ايديى
مهما ان كان خطير
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2013)

حتى الدنبور مش سلم من الموضوع يا للقسوة ههههههههههههه
​


----------

